# Freddie Grubb Fixie



## Hamcob (17 Mar 2015)

Hi all,
Just brought a "Freddie Grubb" fixie today. it was a spur of the moment impulse buy and was wondering if anyone knows any thing about it? 
I've read that he was a decent cyclist back in the day, wining a silver medal in 1912 olympics.
I am hoping to restore the bike to original spec if possible and have some fun doing that and riding it!
Cheers Jamie


----------



## dan_bo (17 Mar 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Mar 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Grubb


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2015)

Nice bike! I am hankering after an old steel framed SS/fixed gear myself, but have been told the N+1 rule no longer applies until N-1 happens 

Doesn't look like it needs that much work doing to it to me, what have you got in store for it? Don't know, but original spec might have included a derailleur and freewheel!


----------



## Hamcob (17 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the replies and commernts.
Its just a bit scruffy really, the rims are a matching pair and alloy not chrome, its had two new tyres and tubes, new chain and brake cables and cost me £60. I'm quite chuffed!


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2015)

For £60, that's an absolute steal, nice one! 

Have fun doing it up and taking it out on the roads


----------



## Hamcob (17 Mar 2015)

Just been digging around the net and it seems that it may be pre 1963 due to the badge on the steerer tube and W F Holdsworth took over F H Grubb in 1952.
Its older than me!!!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2015)

Very nice, but it is more of a track bike than a mere fixie.


----------



## Hamcob (17 Mar 2015)

True


----------



## Hamcob (23 Mar 2015)

Update, got Grubby Freddie home and heres some more photos


----------



## Hamcob (23 Mar 2015)

I also tried a 700c wheel in the front and it clears


----------



## Apollonius (23 Mar 2015)

That is a really top quality bike. Great lugwork and a real classic shape. It is a track bike too, and these are much sought after in japan, I believe. Judging by the caster on the forks, it could be pretty old - maybe 1940s or even earlier. Treasure it.


----------



## Citius (26 Mar 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Very nice, but it is more of a track bike than a mere fixie.



Not really. The angles look far too slack and a 'track' bike would not have drillings for brakes, or mudguard eyes on the track ends.


----------



## Apollonius (26 Mar 2015)

I guess it is what would have been called a "road/path" back in the day. Certainly the rear-facing drop-outs speak of track use - and make it excellent for fixed wheel. Don't forget that in the immediate post-war period money was very tight (to say the least) and at even high-level racing the one bike had to do for everything. Even going to work!


----------



## Hamcob (28 Mar 2015)

Hi all,
i've stripped Grubby Freddy and had him sand blasted and painted. I also have polished the old chrome parts up and they all look nice.
Theres new headset bearings to go in and bottom bracket bearings too,only trial fitted bottom bracket at the moment.
Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Hamcob (28 Mar 2015)

Meant to so ive ordered a set of these rims too in silver, i'll remove the decals though when i fit them.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Mar 2015)

Its a shame you removed the original paint and decals, that has taken away a lot of the originality of the bike and I'm sure @biggs682 would agree with me. Too late now but I hope you can reproduce the Freddy Grubb stickers/transfers or it will have lost you a fair bit of money if you try to sell it in the future.
Lets face it the bike could be anything without that original patina.


----------



## Hamcob (29 Mar 2015)

I know what you are saying, I would of liked to of kept it original, but after a real good clean it was quite tatty with surface rust on down tube and chain stays.
Also the decals were either chipped or tourn, that's why I've ended up repainting the Grubb. I can get hold of the decals from Lloyd's cycles so I'll be ordering those shortly.
I'm not really bothered about its value as I can't see me selling it in the near future and just wanted a bit of a project to do and have a bit of fun doing it, that's also why I've ordered a new wheel set. I'll be keeping all the original parts though.
Cheers.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Its a shame you removed the original paint and decals, that has taken away a lot of the originality of the bike and I'm sure @biggs682 would agree with me. Too late now but I hope you can reproduce the Freddy Grubb stickers/transfers or it will have lost you a fair bit of money if you try to sell it in the future.
> Lets face it the bike could be anything without that original patina.



@Hamcob you have to remember its your bike but both @raleighnut and myself always prefer to see patina over clean shiny newly applied paint for some reason .

just enjoy


----------



## Hamcob (7 Apr 2015)

Just a few new photos showing progress, i've just test assembled to try the parts.
I think the decals need to come off the rims though.
Thanks


----------



## Hamcob (2 May 2015)

Almost finished


----------



## Hamcob (5 May 2015)

The Freddie Grubb is complete.....


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 May 2015)

Cracking job! Looks much nicer with the decals removed from the rims as well. How's it riding?


----------



## Hamcob (5 May 2015)

Before and after.


----------



## Hamcob (5 May 2015)

Chiris, i've only had a quick spin up the road, seams very smooth to ride and very narrow!
I'll let you know later on this week as the wind has picked up and gone wet here.


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 May 2015)

Know what you mean about the narrow feel - I have the same narrow bars on my 1960s ten speed, and love it.


----------



## derrick (5 May 2015)

I am liking that, nice job


----------



## andyfraser (5 May 2015)

There is a thing of beauty!


----------



## totallyfixed (5 May 2015)

My thoughts for what it is worth having done something similar with a Brian Rourke. Definitely get wider bars, more control and better for climbing out of the saddle. I would also change the wheels when you are able to shallow rims, I know it isn't fashionable these days but on a retro steel bike they look better, mine:


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> My thoughts for what it is worth having done something similar with a Brian Rourke. Definitely get wider bars, more control and better for climbing out of the saddle. I would also change the wheels when you are able to shallow rims, I know it isn't fashionable these days but on a retro steel bike they look better, mine:


I too thought it looked better before he did the restoration


Hamcob said:


> Before and after.


EDIT see piccies on post #24


----------



## Hamcob (6 May 2015)

Thanks for comments


----------



## Stinboy (9 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I too thought it looked better before he did the restoration
> 
> EDIT see piccies on post #24



This is a confusing post.

Which restoration do you not like; totallyfixeds or Hamcobs or both? And why not?

FWIW I think both bikes look stunning


----------



## raleighnut (9 May 2015)

Stinboy said:


> This is a confusing post.
> 
> Which restoration do you not like; totallyfixeds or Hamcobs or both? And why not?
> 
> FWIW I think both bikes look stunning


I would have thought the pics in post number 24 of the before and after were pretty self-explanatory, I don't think those wheels suit it.
I'm not saying it looks bad but I preferred the old look.


----------



## TheBobidentity (10 May 2015)

That is a thing of beauty well done.
Restorimg the paintwork and decals to the original condition 
FWIW love it enjoy


----------

